# my warhammer bundle price check ?



## Phonic (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi all.

Sorry if I have the wrong section to ask this.

But I don't have anytime for painting anymore (work + kids) so selling all my stuff, but I am not sure what price to sell it all in one bundle for ?

Pictures of everything here http://s976.photobucket.com/albums/ae243/gothicghost/warhammer sale bundle/

And only one thing that is painted was one head bit, but everything else is unpainted but removed from sprues in the black trays you see in the pictures.

The paints/washes only been used few times and some never even used.

Paint brushes all seem ok.

Spray can chaos black is about half full.


Thanks guys for any help.

Again sorry mods if I posted this in the wrong section


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

well I think this is prob the right place to post as you are looking to sell the goodies, the question then is how much? 

I am not at all sure all of what you have but a good general rule of thumb is at least 30% off retail for new items as they can be found for that readily on feeBay or other sights.

and you can Barter from there, I would suggest listing the items, I for one would be interested in the paints and supplies but not the fantasy stuff.


----------



## Phonic (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks I will make a proper list and get posted here soon as


----------

